# Filling Machine experience?



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Anyone out there using a Swienty filling machine to pack honey with a temperature between 100 and 130 degrees? 

What is your setup regarding the height of the filling machine relative to the bottom of the tank with the honey? Any difficulty with air being incorporated into the honey? If so, what did you do alliviate the problem?

Thanks for your help.


----------

